# Trout bite



## perryrip (Dec 14, 2017)

Another good day bank fishing for trout.
Matrix shad magneto and holey joley colors were deadly. Trout tricks in redbone color fished on a ned head jig was also very effective.


----------



## Scallen2112 (Dec 14, 2017)

Nice catch! Looks like fish sammiches to me!

Did you find them up shallow, or have the gone down to deeper water with the cold snap?


----------



## perryrip (Dec 15, 2017)

Scallen, 
I was jigging subject lures off of the bottom in a 10 foot hole. All hits came at least in the 6' to 9' depth range. Went back to the same hole today and caught another 14 keepers. Pic shows 8 but I gave 6 away.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Dec 16, 2017)

whack and stack


----------



## Bream Pole (Dec 17, 2017)

Good deal!  If you can find a hole where you can bank fish with artificials and not have to fool with a boat you are ahead of the game.  At least I think that way now that I am 75


----------



## perryrip (Dec 18, 2017)

Bream Pole, 
It's sure a lot easier than putting the boat in.


----------



## Scallen2112 (Dec 20, 2017)

perryrip said:


> Scallen,
> I was jigging subject lures off of the bottom in a 10 foot hole. All hits came at least in the 6' to 9' depth range. Went back to the same hole today and caught another 14 keepers. Pic shows 8 but I gave 6 away.



Thanks for sharing this info, Perryrip. I've been skunking bad lately, though I have marked a lot of arches in some deeper holes, and I'm getting a little frustrated about it. I think I'm still fishing too shallow.


----------



## perryrip (Jan 15, 2018)

Scallen2112,
Have you tried the matrix shad baits and trout tricks baits? If not, I highly recommend giving them a try. The colors I mention work well in clear water. I go with darker colors if the water is stained. Go to the matrix shad website and watch how they fish them. They work. Trout tricks are fished with more finesse and less popping action.


----------

